# How long will KG wait till he ask's for a trade?



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

The previous trade dosn't change anything for the wolves nor does it help KG anymore or less. it was just getting rid of salary and lessening the amount of time paying for players.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Uh, not really. Kandi was an expiring contract. Wally and KG have never been tight. Blount is the best center the team has ever had, and Davis is the type of hard working player that KG will love. The move got better players, players that KG will like more, and didn't help the cap situation at all. To answer your question, 10 years to never.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:rofl:


socco said:


> Uh, not really. Kandi was an expiring contract. Wally and KG have never been tight. *Blount is the best center the team has ever had*, and Davis is the type of hard working player that KG will love. The move got better players, players that KG will like more, and didn't help the cap situation at all. To answer your question, 10 years to never.


 :rofl: THAT'S A BAD BUNCH OF CENTERS


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i don't think KG will directly ask for a trade, the whole loyalty thing. He may pressure them into doing it though. I heard that he and McHale had a blowup after the Philadelphia game, that's the kind of thing i'm talking about.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

That last trade was purely to get better, we didn't help out the cap situation at all, so I believe for sure it won't happen this season.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: THAT'S A BAD BUNCH OF CENTERS


Believe it or not the Wolves had bunch of craps for centers.

Rasho Nesterovic
Kandi
Ervin Johnson
Stojko Vrankovic
Dean Garrett
Luc Longley (before the Bulls)
Cliff Rozier
Cherokee Parks
Andrew Lang

and more...

And Blount could be the most effective center out of those in the list.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

someone teach him how to catch the damn ball! heh, he sucks. I'll take Rasho any day.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> someone teach him how to catch the damn ball! heh, he sucks. I'll take Rasho any day.


Rasho is not providing the inside scoring threat that we sought the most. Heck Kandi does a bit better than him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Agent K said:


> Rasho is not providing the inside scoring threat that we sought the most. Heck Kandi does a bit better than him.


Blount isn't a low-post player, the only thing he'll do is step out and hit a 15-footer. I had to put up with his BS game for 3+ years, thank the lord he is gone.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Blount isn't a low-post player, the only thing he'll do is step out and hit a 15-footer. I had to put up with his BS game for 3+ years, thank the lord he is gone.


The team can't rely on only KG or Davis to win the game. Jaric isn't big of a scorer, and Hassell is busy waking up his offensive mind right now. Griffin can't be that consistent in few games in a row, that leaves McCants and Blount to get involved.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

You Guys Would Have Been Better Taking Lafrentz Instead Of Metal-hands


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> You Guys Would Have Been Better Taking Lafrentz Instead Of Metal-hands


Raef's been useless. At least you know Blount will give you points to go along a few rebounds.

Blount has no heart and no hands, but he's twice the player that Raef is or will be next year, the year after...and forever.

Raef can barely walk.

Damnit, I WISH someone would take Raef.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Raef's been useless. At least you know Blount will give you points to go along a few rebounds.
> 
> Blount has no heart and no hands, but he's twice the player that Raef is or will be next year, the year after...and forever.
> 
> ...


First of all it's dammit, if you're going to swear, do it properly. Blount gives you points and VERY few rebounds. Lacks 'rebounding instinct' according to some ****splat article i read in SI. Someone will take Raef on the sole fact he's a big who can hit the outside shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> First of all it's dammit, if you're going to swear, do it properly. Blount gives you points and VERY few rebounds. Lacks 'rebounding instinct' according to some ****splat article i read in SI. Someone will take Raef on the sole fact he's a big who can hit the outside shot.


I'm used to damnit. You know? Damn it...ah well, forget it.

Yes, Blount gives you very few rebounds, but Raef doesn't (most of the time) give you any, and Raef's shot is about as good as Lanteri's right now.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Why dont you guys do KG a favor for his hard work over the years and send him to Detroit for Darko, Delfino and a few picks? come on????? reunite him with Flip and Chauncey....its the nice thing to do.. :cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'm used to damnit. You know? Damn it...ah well, forget it.
> 
> Yes, Blount gives you very few rebounds, but Raef doesn't (most of the time) give you any, and Raef's shot is about as good as Lanteri's right now.


Lant will appreciate that. :biggrin:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Where is this magical destination for KG? Does he want to go to Orlando if McHale, who probably would have ink failure if trying to sign KG away, wanted Howard and Francis? Minnesota would probably tread water for a while, anyway (not down the line with this unlikely scenario).


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

If the wolves don't get in the playoffs this season I'm about 80% sure that KG will ask for a trade in the summer.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

NISMO said:


> The previous trade dosn't change anything for the wolves nor does it help KG anymore or less. it was just getting rid of salary and lessening the amount of time paying for players.


I don't think he will. Loyalty's keeping him where he is. 

And if he were to so far forget loyalty as to ask for a trade, I hope McHale wouldn't give him one. You signed the contract, buddy, you play it out.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

jokeaward said:


> Where is this magical destination for KG? Does he want to go to Orlando if McHale, who probably would have ink failure if trying to sign KG away, wanted Howard and Francis? Minnesota would probably tread water for a while, anyway (not down the line with this unlikely scenario).


I have no doubt Kobe would push like mad to get Garnett to Los Angeles; he's wanted to play with KG since before the Big Lumpoid left and has said so several times. I'm equally sure McHale would rather eat his friends and freeze to death in the Andes than send his franchise player to the Lakers.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Remotely possible to none... If you ask for this season.


----------

